

US Navy pays Microsoft $9M for continued Windows XP support - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2015/06/24/windows-xp-support-us-navy-millions/

======
MiddleEndian
My condolences go out to my friends who work at Microsoft who have to support
this.

------
fooman-chu
Absolute incompetence...

